# Repeat Customers "Down-Home" By Capt. Chris Martin



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*â€œWintertime Chances are Good for Troutâ€*

Winter months along the Texas mid-coast region offer hit and miss opportunities for even the most avid trout enthusiast. Some of the prevailing January weather conditions weâ€™ve seen so far this month have often dictated our chance at even getting out on the water. However, between the somewhat stronger frontal passages of this month and last, many anglers in our area have found the fish to still be lingering in the shallows, especially during the warmer parts of the afternoon. But this wonâ€™t last long, as the fish will go deep once things decide to get really cold around here for a prolonged period of time and the water temperatures drop even further.

A lot of recent success has been recognized over shell, shell/mud mixtures, and just plain mud bottoms with both live and dead baits, as well as a multitude of artificial lures - from top water baits, suspending plastics and crank baits, and all the popular plastic tails in all of the primary dark colors (with chartreuse or white tails, of course). Our Bay Flats customers are experiencing random quantities and random sizes of speckled trout from day to day, with some days offering a number of keeper trout that are smaller, and other days producing a small number of trout that all just happen to be of really nice size and weight. If you can plan to fish the days between the cold fronts and are able to take advantage of the calmer winds, you should find the fish in numbers if you setup a session or two atop or amidst your favorite shell pad or reef. But, if youâ€™re still looking for that one career-best trophy trout, your chances may improve exponentially this winter as you slip over the side of the boat and into the water over some mud, grass, and shell - January and February are probably two of the best wading months of the year when it comes to producing good catches of great trout.

The coldest months of the year along our Texas coast are a wonderful time for catching trophy-sized trout here in the San Antonio Bay vicinity. And because the temperatures are as cold as they are this month and next, youâ€™ll typically find that many anglers choose to sit at home rather than trying their luck at a fishing trip. If they only knew what they were missing! Some of the absolute best trout of the year have been caught in January and February, with a majority of them being taken on some type of artificial bait. Bigger trout, along with less boat traffic and fewer crowds, makes wintertime one of the most notable periods of the year when catching a lifetime trophy trout can certainly become a reality.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind everyone of the _2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL. The dates for the 20018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL will be February 1st thru the 28th, and it is a time when you and your family, friends, or co-workers can fish at Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay and receive the February Fishing Special package at a tremendously discounted rate. _Reservations for these dates move fast each year and are filling up, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the 2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL rates. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦1-888-677-4868

*In From The Guides*

Dave one of four with a repeat customer who is a corporate giant and who loves to fly customers down to Bay Flats Lodge for some down-home country cooking and fishing and water-fowling. . .Â And this is being a fantastic week on the water with some classy customers and we all appreciate them. Captain Stephen Boriskie

Finally got to hit the water with some friends to do some winter wading. The chilly morning and extremely low tide made fishing slow in the morning.Â But as the sun came out and warmed the water, the bite got better.Â I got to put the Lews Inshore combo to work on some fish today. Thanks for the invite Todd Jones.Â And thanks to Randy Brown for putting up with me on the water. Captain Kevin Matula

*Testimonials*

Jan 8, 2018
Â 
byÂ Mark K.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time and loved the staff. Â Patsy was a real joy to be around and everyone was very accommodating - loved the food and the service! Â I really loved our guide, Capt. Jake, as he worked hard to show us a great time. Â Fishing was absolutely fantastic! Â - Â Mark K. Â 01/08/18
Jan 7, 2018
Â 
byÂ Vance W.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
You have the best Lodge I've ever had the privilege of going to! Â - Â Vance W. Â 01/07/18
Jan 7, 2018
Â 
byÂ Greg B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
There is no rating to express how good Capt. Harold is! Â - Â Greg B. Â 01/07/18
Jan 3, 2018
Â 
byÂ Cathy F.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
We had such a great time on our trip! Â So, glad to start the holidays off right with a huge catch of fish and quality time with our family! Â - Â Cathy F. Â 01/03/18

*Partners*

ES Custom Boats, Mercury Marine, Wet Sounds, Power-Pole


----------

